# Large amount of pedigree cats Balinese, Siamese,British Shorthairs and Persians.



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*Rushden Persian Rescue have a large amount of cats coming in this week and need to home a lot of them over this weekend as they have some death row Persian cats coming in next Monday. Breeds of cats to come in this week include Balinese, Siamese,British Shorthairs and Persians, as soon as they arrive and Patsy has time to send us details of cats we will post them up but in the mean time if anyone is looking to adopt a new furbaby and you are interested in any of the breeds of cats listed above please contact Patsy

Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team*


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

At times like this I really wish I had a bigger house 


Such a shame that some people think that cats are throw away animals


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Gosh , there are a lot of pedigree cats needing homes aren't there !!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> At times like this I really wish I had a bigger house
> 
> Such a shame that some people think that cats are throw away animals


Is any animal throw away?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sadly it seems like a lot of people think any animal is a throw away
We have had an increased amount of vets contact us just lately as they are being asked to put more healthy animals to sleep, they have been trying to persuade owners to hand them over to rescue instead and then contacted us to try and help find rescue placements, often with a days notice before owners want them put to sleep, it not just old animals too, last year we sorted a tiny kitten that was due to be put to sleep because they couldn't find it a home in their words she black and white can't get any money for her: The only thing wrong with her was wormsand she was black n white, I personally fostered this little girlie until she was older enough to go to rescue and happy to say she found a loving forever home, but so many aren't and being thrown out like old sofas:frown2:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

chrisd said:


> Is any animal throw away?


No, but as this thread was about cats, thats why I said cats ......


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> At times like this I really wish I had a bigger house
> 
> Such a shame that some people think that cats are throw away animals


Dont know about a bigger house but am so hoping that just may be one day, something more than £10 comes in on the lottery xxx

KJ can see that that Oreo has been reserved,


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

yeap he is going home at the weekend yay!


----------

